# Salary Package (basic salary & allowance)



## jpm (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi again Folks!

I had post a thread yesterday and I am so happy for the response of our friends out there. 

By the way I post a new thread for me to give an idea if the company in UK - Leicester (Engineering Company) will provide a monthly allowance for the rentals, utilities, food, etc. I know that this is not appropriate to ask this question because there's a lot of engineering company in UK with different salary package. My final interview will be on the mid of August and I think we will be talking about the salary, benefits and packages (monthly allowance if there's any).

So please give me an idea if it's right to ask for a monthly allowance (exception to my monthly salary w/c is 2000 pounds).

Thanks in Advance!

Cheers!


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

Its unusual to get a monthly allowance in UK for accomodation. You might get a relocation allowance to cover the moving expenses and initial setup costs. Lots of people get a car allowance or transportation allowance (subsidised yearly travel card, etc).
Probably the employer would prefer to pay more base salary than give extra allowance.


----------

